# Portugal trains.... Porto to Lisbon



## nerodog (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi, have checked out the CP site for Portuguese trains.... wondered if anyone ever did this route and to which station in Lisbon   you got off on,... was it Entracampos or Oriente ? I know I need  reservation for the trains... cant do just yet but waiting till I can online.... any thoughts on train travel in Portugal is helpful.... thanks.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 14, 2010)

I have travelled shorter distances on Portugese trains and they were okay.  You might want to ask the question on the European Rail Travel board over at www.flyertalk.com


----------

